# after 12 years of K2 clickers, I got Ride Alphas, are they terrible?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

No.
Neither No or Yes. Its just different
Feed the ladder better
Sure.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

AFter 12 years with clickers I hope you bought real boots before buying real bindings.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> AFter 12 years with clickers I hope you bought real boots before buying real bindings.


That would so awesome if he was using his clicker boots in the Alphas!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 12, 2011)

Thats funny, I actually did intend to try the clicker boots with the alphas. My feet are narrow, size 13, finding boots that fit, in March, was a pain. So I took the strap off the old Shimano boots and they fit in the Alphas no problem. The problem is the weight and more importantly the length. They're chunky old boots. They fit fine on my Ride Yukon (also 12 years old) 164 wide board, but I got a new T.Rice and they hung over the edges a bit. I think they would have been fine, but in the end I picked up a pair of Burton Rulers for $100, figuring if they suck, I can replace them next year.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

The alphas aren't more uncomfortable than any other binding, they are just a little more unforgiving. If you didn't do a good job selecting your boots, it'll show in the alphas more than something else. And yeah, like Nivek said, feed the ladder better. Don't just put the ladder in two teeth and ratchet the rest of the way down.


----------



## ken1512 (Dec 15, 2011)

I still ride the clicker system and have been since 1995 with no issues, have over 400 days on them. I am in the process of contacting K2 to possibly purchase the rights to manufacture again. I know there are people my age who love the clickers and only care about ripping down the mountain.


----------

